# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Hey më në fund mbërrita në mesin tuaj dhe unë!

## Elna Durrësi

Po provoj dhe unë të prezantohem !





Jam lindur e rritur në qytetin bregdetar të Durrësit, ku kam kaluar fëmijërine dhe një pjesë të rinisë. 



Jetoj  këtu në Gjenevë me princin tim të mrekulleshëm 3 vjeçar .



Sa për gjëndjen shoqërore , bëj pjesë në atë grup njerëzish të cilët i ka pushtuar moda e fundit e këtyre viteve që po vjen rrëmbimthi dhe tek shqiptarët , pra e divorcuar.



Shkollimi im ka qenë në degën pedagogjike , gjë që më ka ndihmuar ta ushtroj si profesion , ndoshta jo vërtet mësuese por aty afër, edhe ketu ku jam. Më pëlqen shumë dega e psikologjisë dhe jam duke u interesuar nëse ekziston mundësia e ndjekjes së universitetit psikologjik këtu në Gjenevë nëpërmjet internetit, sepse kështu sdo kisha nevojë të shkëputesha nga puna, ndryshe nuk besoj se e përballoj jetesën pa punë ?!



Punoj edukatore fëmijësh në një kopësht .



Hobi tek unë është radhitja e ndonjëhertë e vargjeve , që janë më të bukura në momente emocionesh dhe që janë më të zbehta në momente bosh.



Dëshira ime është ( nuk e  di sa e realizoj dot) të përfundoj studimet në psikologji dhe në një të ardhme të kthehem në Shqipëri me një kabinet timin në këte fushë.



Ëndërra ime është të fitoj llotarinë e të bëj Le Tour du Monde d.m.th turnenë botërore duke udhëtuar.



Në këtë forum më pëlqen pothujse gjithçka që e përbën atë. 



Dhe më në fund do doja të përshëndetja të gjithë shqiptarët kudo janë , pa dallim feje apo krahine. 



(uuuuuuufffffffffffffff, më në fund iu përgjigja të gjitha pikave se si të mund të prezantohemi në forum  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: . )

----------


## Ada

Mireseerdhe ne forum Elna.
Jemi dhe komshije vecse na ndajne 400 km  :buzeqeshje: 

Shpresoj tja arrish kesaj endrre dhe me sa di une mundesh dhe nepermjet internetit.
E sigurt nuk jame nuk dua te blefoj por kam nji shoqe qe ka te njejten pune si ty dhe ajo enderron te njejten gje por sic e dime zvicra eshte qe po deshe dicka duhet tja arrish me forcat e tua dhe ndihma e komunes eshte zero.
Nejse do e pyes e do te coj mail.
Prezantimi eshte super por dicka i mungon  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofsh sa me mire ketu mes nesh.

Ada

----------


## MISTRECE22

Elna, mire se erdhe dhe nga mua!

Jakalofsh sa me mire ne mesin tone dhe te uroj mbaresi ne piksynimet e tua.
Gjithashtu, per princin tend, fat e shendet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## twist

Mireserdhe Elna!! :ngerdheshje: 
Te uroj qe te realizohen te gjitha endrrat dhe qe tia kalosh sa mire mes nesh...
prezantim i lezetshem  :shkelje syri: 

gjithe te mirat twist

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Steve

Elna ku je moj qytetarja ime? ku ka si Durresi, mirserdhe ne mesin tone, te uroj fat dhe suksese te me teperta......Pershendetje nga steve.!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Flm të gjithëve për mikpritjen tuaj në forum.

Ada komshia 
E di që i mungon diçka prezantimit , por sinqerisht kam që në ora 23 e mbrëmjes që mundohem të vë foton time si dhe një ku jam me princin tim të vogël , por nuk ia arrij dot. Ishalla ndonjëri më shpjegon si vendoset fotoja, kështu që nuk mbetem dhe unë injorante në kët e fushë , ose mbase ndonjëri di si vendoset , le të më thotë t'ia dërgoj fotot  në  e-mail dhe le ti vendosë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## twist

Elna po pate veshtiresi me bashkangjitjen e fotos dergoje ne kete email onelove266@hotmail.com qe ta vendos une :ngerdheshje: 

bye

----------


## Benyy

Pershendetje te gjitheve apo vetem ty Elana!

Them keshtu sepse as e marr vesh fare se ku do perfundoj ky shkrim imi ke ty apo tek te gjithe.
Une besoj se po sikur vetem ke ty do vije ky, do ta kuptosh sepse edhe ti e di qe une posa u  futa ne ketu ne kete forum dhe me thene te drejeten nuk me duket keq fare.
Prezatimi yt sic e pashe ishte i kendshem shume me pelqeu me verte.
Shpresoj se do me mesosh dhe mua te beje kete gje se as po marr vesh se ku duhet , thashe me duket deh me pare.

Pershendetje
per ty benny

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## EndTironci

Elna mir se erdhe nforum lalo jakalofsh mir mes nesh

----------


## twist

Kjo zonjusha simpatike ketu eshte Elna Durresi :ngerdheshje:  mireserdhe Elna

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Flm twist për vendosjen e fotos time. Shumë e sjellshme nga ana tënde. 
Të përshëndes Elna . :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## dimegeni

Mire se erdhe Elna!
ja kalofsh mire dhe suksese !!Sa here e beja kete rrugen e liqenit dhe une po gjithmone me goca te ndryshme :perqeshje: .
Ada ti ne Lucerne je komshie me duket se une kam qene atje dhe 400 km ishte me duket.Ose ne Zyrih.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Ja dhe një foto me princin tim të vogël.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Ada 

Mos u qani për moskingëllik ju të zvicrës gjermane se e pashë dhe foton tënde , dhe syçkat që me kishe moj , aman , aman.

Po mendohem mos duhet ta zëvëndësoj peshqeshin e dikurshëm prej një palë këpucës me ndonjë tastierë kompjuteri , se konsumohet e shkreta duke i shkruar herë dimigenit , herë mua  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje: .

Dimigen, Kapedani 2001, twist etj

Flm për urimin e mirseardhjes.

Benny

Do ti vë në dispozion, për prezantimin tënd në forum, njohuritë e mia në këtë fushë. I vetmi problem mund të jetë windows , sepse ti e ke në gjermanisht programin e unë në frëngjisht. Por nëse hasim probleme i kërkojmë ndihmë atyre të zvicrës gjermane që e kanë windows në gjermanisht.

Ju përshëndes të gjithëve Elna.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## modestja_02

oioioi mi Elna sa te lezecem e paske princein, uii sa i kedshem. Muahhh jepi nji puthje prej meje, femije e kam pasion dehsire enderr gjithcka cmendem per ta ndaj vendosa te them se e ke si shpirt. ptuu mos ta marr msysh, po mos u boj merak se i kam syckat e zinj nuk marr msysh. po miresenaerdhe ne forum, dhe befsh qejf.
pacim
te fala princit.
IRENA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## cristal

Elna mirserdhe ne forum apo mbase duhet te them teta Elna e lem si te duash ti............dhe te uroj t'ia kalosh me ne sa me mire.............ai princi i vogel ishte per marshallah dhe ju ngjante  shume nga syte dhe buzqeshja.......puthe princin nga ana ime............shnet e jete cristal

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Irena 
porosinë e e puthjes për princin tim ta mbaroj nesër në mëngjes sapo të zgjohet nga gjumi . Kështu që e hap dhe faqen ku ndodhet fotoja tënde dhe i them që ja kjo teta të ka dërguar një puthje.

Cristal

Thuamë ç'të duash teta apo Elna , nuk ka asnjë problem. Si të të vijë ty për më mbarë kur shkruan thuaj.

Ju përshëndes Elna.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ada

waw sa i bukur : Mashallah mi amon se  une vdes per femijet dhe gjithmone me thoshin me bo mashallah se syte jane larush e thon anej nga ana ime qe merr mesysh  :buzeqeshje: 

Te paska ngjare ty Elna komplet !
Amon mi ti e ke emrin elna apo e ke marre nga marka e makinave qepese ???

te pershendes

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Ada 
Elna me ka mbetur nga bashkimi i dy shkronjave te par te emrave te prinderve te mi. Njëri quhet Elmaz e tjetra Nazmie ( që ta dinë që po ua nxjerr emrat në tellall më bëjnë një mbrëmje leksion morali) dhe ja mbeti mua Elna.

----------


## Kanani

mire se erdhe elna ktu ke ky forum

po pate nej paqartesi na pyt neve durrsakve pa me te voglen medyshje se qeke e dores time dmth durrsake.

ps: mos i vej re shkrimeve te mia se un shkruj simas deshirave dmth si e do tema ashtu shkruj dhe une.
pacim 
dhe e pac me jet cunin mi se qesh tu harru.
kapa hunen mos e mor m'sysh  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

